# More Peta



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Gag 'em with a fur mukluk.

http://www.cnn.com/2003/US/Northeast...ust/index.html


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Sick, sick bastards! Nothing like heavy handed tactics to try and win the general public over. This will do nothing for their cause but turn more people away from them I hope. 
I'm just disgusted with them. I always thought they were a bunch of self righteous militants and now I'm convinced. As Joe Walsh once said


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

don't these people have better things to do with their time? if they are so intelligent to think up these campaigns, maybe they could find a cure for cancer or something in their spare time. or maybe a peaceful end to the mideast dilemma.....
kat


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Sorry, but what a bunch of complete morons, idiots, and fools. Oh, and did I forget sick, self-righteous, and meglomanical? Ok, I understand that animals suffer. That in many instances they are treated very cruelly, but how, in any way, shape or form can someone compare that to any human suffering, especially the suffering of the holocast?!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

what can you say ??, That is just sick and extremely horrifying.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Love it kokopuffs , the truth is its called the food chain . We eat things , they eat things and things eat us . Every human body is a host for so many bacteria that feed on us . So my question to Peta is whats eating you ?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

:bounce:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The director of the Anti-Defamation League said it best...

Shame on you, PETA!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Jim, the ADL director has it right. "Holocaust" with a capital letter refers to that dark period in history in which millions of innocent people, most of them Jews, were immolated and otherwise killed. It was a particular historic event. 

When one uses the word "holocaust" with a small /h/, it means "complete destruction by burning". Although the word connotes mass murder, that is not the meaning of Holocaust. (As you can see, precise language is important to me.) Therefore, they chose the wrong word to describe what they see as something horrible.

They are entitled to their views, no matter how strongly I disagree with their tactics and ideas (which I do). They shouldn't make an equivalent between the mass murder of people and the breeding and domestic slaughter of animals. But then, I guess they equate animals with humans anyway. Some of them even elevate animals above humans in some bizarre way.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I don't believe this.

Don't you think that it's time to reconsider things in your country although I think that true democracies can take everything!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Mezz, I concur. Especially...
Their latest 'tactic' was picked up by UPI and appeared in a lot of newspapers this weekend. I think, in my opinion, they do more harm to their cause then they do to inform people of their views. Where as somebody may have supported PETA, they may be driven away by their lack of tact, foresight and sensitivity.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Just kind of funny in context of our various PETA discussions.

http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,124...30441,00.html?

Phil


----------



## smokinman (Jan 28, 2003)

I love the PETA people. They provide me with a much needed laugh from time to time (in this case more a dark chuckle). The whole "Holocaust on Your Plate" thing is a prime example. These sorts of demonstrations only prove to show how illogical and silly the group is. There is one question I've been trying to find out, though: do they breast-feed? If all animal products, in any form, are evil; wouldn't that include mother's milk? People are animals after all. Just a thought. I'd appreciate any response from a vegan member here, not just a PETA member. PETA claims that the only ethical diet is vegan, but I'd appreciate the input of any vegan. This question has intrigued me for a while.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

It's like the "left" has gone so far left that it's really "right"!


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Fantastic, insightful article. Sorry that it's not on-line. Explores PETA's decision to use shock tactics to raise brand-awareness.

The PETA founding woman (whose name escapes me) has left, in her will, orders for her body to be used for a series of publicity stunts, including being cooked into dishes, skinned and used to make lampshades, feet turned into umbrella stands, etc.

Also a bit about how the PETA braintrust reluctantly decided not to do ads saying Charlton Heston got Alzheimers-like syndrome from eating meat (venison).


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I think the PETA people are killers! Murderers! They are biased and prejudiced! They have this holier than thou attitude that just because plant cells are different than animal cells that to murder a plant is justifiable because it isn't cute and furry! Plants are just as alive as people, dogs, cats, bunnies and everything else. Just because we can't hear a carrot scream as we rip it to pieces DOES NOT condone its' needless murder. These "people" if they REALLY believe in the sanctity of life should starve to death. If you have ever had an onion or potato grow sprouts you know that plants have the same urge to live, therefore the RIGHT to live as any animal.
Me? I UNDERSTAND my place on the food chain. Pass the steak sauce.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Peachcreek:

What differentiates plants from animals, for one thing, is volition, the will to act. I think that plants are devoid of volition.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Actually there have been tests into plant volition- but that isn't the point. And just because we lack the senses to to understand plant cognition does not mean that it could'nt exist. 200 years ago, science did not believe in bacteria. 400 years ago, science believed in "spontaneous creation". But that isn't the point either. Many cultures and belief systems did not differientiate between plant life and animal life in the fact they were living, and had some type of cognition. And in doing so understood that life lives to nourish life. But that isn't the point either. If someone is going to go on about the pros and cons of killing something to eat, then why do THEY stop there. I once knew a "fruitarian' who would go out in her garden to "graze" because she was convinced that the lettuce had a right to live. No root veggies, no harvested plants. It sounds a little crazy, but at least she was trying to live by her tenants of the non-murdered foodstuffs and I respect that. She also believed that it was HER personal choice. People like PETA want it on THEIR terms- while telling the rest of us what they consider is "moral" and "ethical". They go on about "what does the animal think?" I believe if it were up to the animal, they would not let themselves' be captured and eaten. If it were left up to the plant, I don't believe that the plant would be aiming for its' own self-destruction, either...The dandelions in my lawn seem to have a pretty tough attitude about staying alive.
BTW- I had a book published in 1890 that was a collection of childrens' stories called "365 daily stories for children". It was aimed for kids 3-10 by the way it was written. One of the stories was called "The five gifts of the Cow", and told of the five things that cows were raised for- milk, meat, leather, glue and something else I can't remember. The book told the children about the sanctity of life- that animals sacrificed THEIR lives for people, and that peoples' lives depended on the life of the animals around them. For most of the world, that is still true today.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I think Koko has the right idea...


----------



## smokinman (Jan 28, 2003)

I knew a militant vegan who noted how strange it was that I was so "spiritual", yet still ate meat. I explained to him that in my opinion all life was sacred; yet there was a food chain. Life feeds on life; that's just the way it is in our world. He tried to hold up a "fruitivore" aquaintance of his as an example of how that isn't true. This person ate only fallen fruit. I tried to explain to him that in the plant life cycle the fallen fruit is the new life; when fruit falls from the tree it is ripe to create a new plant life. He didn't get it. Picking fallen fruit off the ground is essentially a plant abortion. This concept was completely lost on him.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

You're smokin', man! Fruit is actually the ovary of a plant.    :bounce:


----------



## smokinman (Jan 28, 2003)

If you want to get technical; the fruit would be the uterus of the plant (the place where gestation occurs in humans). The flower would be the ovary (where the egg is produced). Fruiting plants only produce fruits when the flower has been pollenated (fertilized). This makes the fruit (actually the seeds within) the next generation of the plant. That is why I referred to eating fallen fruit as a plant abortion. If there happens to be a botanist around please confirm; or correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

What did the Cheddar cheese say to the Swiss cheese?
"I'm tired of your holier-than-thou Bu11$hit"...

I dream of a day where cows roam free and dairy products are only used for entertainment purposes. lol.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

This thread has taken a giant leap into the realm of the surreal.

If Salvadore Dali were posting on the internet, I think he'd enjoy this one. :look: :smiles:


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

As I was driving an old jeep with a leaky radiator one day I stopped by a lake to retrieve water for it . As I approached the lake I spotted a small snake which had a frog in its mouth by the hind leg . My first thought was to help the frog and save it from its dilema with the snake . But as I was standing there the frog wipped out his tounge and snagged a bug and ate it . This was profound to me for who am I to interfear with the natural course of life ? I retrieved my water and left . We all on this planet survive on each other . What else is there . I am at peace with being a chef and using the fruit of this planet to survive on . Just as the organisms that live upon me use me for life . Its a cycle called life , its natural and it is what it is . Doug..................


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

"The PETA founding woman (whose name escapes me) has left, in her will, orders for her body to be used for a series of publicity stunts, including being cooked into dishes, skinned and used to make lampshades, feet turned into umbrella stands, etc."

As I posted on another forum:

*I'LL BRING THE BARBECUE SAUCE!!*

But you can't use my grill.

MikeLM


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

silly sods what they should really be concerned about is nano technology funding that uk & us governments are pumping millions into. the smart chips are small enough to be carried in an ant jaw & have direct effects on crops growth & develpment cycles
this is the future & its bad.the corporations & supermarkets want
control of yields & to inflate their profits wiping out the small producers ...sure treat & slaughter animals humanely...they taste
better.but the real dangers are in the food technologies of the future or should i say present...HEAVY


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

I`ve just read the report on the CNN website about PETA.
What a bunch of horses rear-ends!!
How the **** can they liken the systematic & pre-meditated of 6 million people to killing animals for food.
If all people are "*****",what are other meat eaters,e.g.alligators,bears,lions,sharks,etc? Are they more sadistic?
I`m not going to be told what to eat by these food fanatics.
They can do what turkeys do at Christmas! Leo


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I saw this thing on TV the other day where San Francisco was voted by PETA as the most animal friendly city in the US based upon the number of vegetarian eateries per capita. 

A dubiuos honor indeed!!

Jock


----------

